# Door refinishing



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Your old door has nice 'character' If you want a perfect door you can always buy a new door.I like the old doors with character. Its like anything else that is hand made, it's beauty is in the imperfection. :yes:


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

I like to think that too


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That was a lot of work. That's a nice looking door and the hardware looks like new. It drives me crazy when people paint over hardware or outlet covers.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope you controlled the dust and wore a mask rated for lead. Those old doors were painted with paint containing lead. My brother has those doors in an old farm house built in 1911. We had the doors dipped to avoid the issue. Stripping the doors is less likely to free up the lead. 
Ron


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for all the comments. I actually on have about 14 hours total in the door from start to what I would call finish


----------



## jpfreak33 (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow that looks really really good, great style, love the hardware


----------



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

looks good. i too am an entry level diyer so you give me hope and inspiration haha. now i just gotta stop being so lazy.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

mferguson> I also like the "Hammertone" types of paints. They can add a lot of character to many a job. Great work, keep going and it will be worth it. Thanks, David


----------

